# why not a women specific forum?



## MessenJah (10 Sep 2008)

cycling sites are always male dominated, whether intentionally or not. why not add a forum for the ladies?


----------



## Baggy (10 Sep 2008)

Personally I don't really see the point, mixing it up is all part of the rich tapestry of life. If there's something gender-specific there's the option of starting a new thread, though I can't think of too many gender-specific cycling things.

There are some women-only cycling fora out there that seem very popular but they're not really my cup of tea.

Maybe it's 'cos I'd categorise myself as a cyclist first and then a lady.


----------



## Shaun (10 Sep 2008)

MessenJah said:


> cycling sites are always male dominated, whether intentionally or not. why not add a forum for the ladies?



We had one originally, but in July 2007 the ladies overwhelmingly voted to get rid of it because they didn't see the need for a separate area.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## wafflycat (11 Sep 2008)

As a woman, I don't want a women-specific area. Just as unacceptable as a male-only area IMO. But would appreciate it if the threads where the blokes degenerate into a 'Nutz' level of posting (girls in Lycra... as an example) where it's effectively a 'tits & bums' mentality would not appear...


----------



## summerdays (11 Sep 2008)

The men seem to like giving advice on what clothing we wear sometimes!!! Though its often best ignored


----------



## Baggy (11 Sep 2008)

Admin said:


> We had one originally, but in July 2007 the ladies overwhelmingly voted to get rid of it because they didn't see the need for a separate area.


Had forgotten about that! 

At least the Girls in Lycra thread (largely) contains the slavering within one place...generally if things degenerate too far someone (and not always female) usually says "oi!".

There have been some Men in Lycra threads as well, but we evidently have lives aren't lairy enought to keep them going very long


----------



## Chuffy (11 Sep 2008)

summerdays said:


> The men seem to like giving advice on what clothing we wear sometimes!!! Though its often best ignored


Heh, depends on what type of clothing you are asking about...
Advice on cycling kit (often prefaced by the words 'My wife likes...) is usually pretty sensible and well meaning.


----------



## Chuffy (11 Sep 2008)

Baggy said:


> There have been some Men in Lycra threads as well, but we evidently have lives aren't lairy enought to keep them going very long


Anyway, you've got me to leer at.


----------



## Arch (17 Sep 2008)

MessenJah said:


> cycling sites are always male dominated, whether intentionally or not. why not add a forum for the ladies?



It would seem, on the basis of answers so far, that the ladies don't feel they need one! (And I agree!)

If someone has a women-specific technical question to ask, they can, and in cafe and P and L, it shouldn't make a blind bit of difference...

Re: Men in Lycra - I like to think it's because when it comes down to it, women (or at least the women on here) are interested in more than just body shape or looks, and can't keep up the pretence that they are as long as the chaps.


----------



## trio25 (17 Sep 2008)

I post on here and on shecycles, which is a womens cycle forum, i don't need here to have a women's specific section as I don't come on here for that.


----------



## theclaud (19 Sep 2008)

No thanks. It'd be simoncc's dream - an online female ghetto so the women could be kept where they belong. There sometime sexist threads or posts, but I think they should be tackled head on (or ignored if they're sufficiently childish), and most of the men on here do not share simon's contempt for our half of the species. Like Arch says, it's easy enough to start threads on any particular topic, and I don't think we should be reinforcing the idea that general discussion is a naturally male arena.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (20 Sep 2008)

theclaud said:


> No thanks. It'd be simoncc's dream - an online female ghetto so the women could be kept where they belong. There sometime sexist threads or posts, but I think they should be tackled head on (or ignored if they're sufficiently childish), and most of the men on here do not share simon's contempt for our half of the species. Like Arch says, it's easy enough to start threads on any particular topic, and I don't think we should be reinforcing the idea that general discussion is a naturally male arena.




Hmm..there's a good argument (don't ask me to propound it because I've just come back from a party) in favour of the more intellectual women who disagree with me being in a separate section.


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Sep 2008)

MessenJah said:


> cycling sites are always male dominated, whether intentionally or not. why not add a forum for the ladies?



Too few women?


----------



## snapper_37 (23 Sep 2008)

MessenJah said:


> cycling sites are always male dominated, whether intentionally or not. why not add a forum for the ladies?



Cos we'd hate to miss your banter M!

There's no need for a women only forum - the blokes on here are lurrvley


----------



## Speicher (23 Sep 2008)

Patrick Stevens said:


> Hmm..there's a good argument (don't ask me to propound it because I've just come back from a party) in favour of the more intellectual women who disagree with me being in a separate section.



That is not a good argument and you are not making yourself clear. Do you mean a separate section for the women, who are more intellectual than the men?

or just those who disagree with you?


----------

